# What's this ground trick called???



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know what this ground trick is called at 21 secs of the below youtube video:

Ground Butter Trick??

Or more importantly....how to do it?? LOL


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I dunno, but it was pretty sweet.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It's called 'boardwalking'. I've never seen anyone do it downhill or backwards though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah...i've started seeing it in quite a few more youtube videos  Apparantly my wife says she can do this while facing down the mountain...but I've yet to see her, so I think she's lying


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

cifex said:


> It's called 'boardwalking'. I've never seen anyone do it downhill or backwards though.


Here's another vid at 1:35...pretty sweet

boardwalkin


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

syncronized77 said:


> Here's another vid at 1:35...pretty sweet
> 
> boardwalkin


Seems like a lot of ppl are getting more into ground tricks. Prolly the reverse camber boards are contributing to the fad. At 02:11, you can see he's using a reverse camber board when he's kneeling.


And I thought "boardwalking" is like when you're on the flat and hopping like a penguin to move.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

rasmasyean said:


> And I thought "boardwalking" is like when you're on the flat and hopping like a penguin to move.


Yeah that's what I thought boardwalking was too...hopping like a penguin :dunno:


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats not boardwalking(army man walk). Thats just a shiftied backside nollie 180


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

that was a lot of counter rotation. Cool stuff









-Slyder


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Technine Icon said:


> Thats not boardwalking(army man walk). Thats just a shiftied backside nollie 180


You're looking at the wrong trick. Notice the times he posted.

He takes 7 or 8 steps in the second video.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

rasmasyean said:


> And I thought "boardwalking" is like when you're on the flat and hopping like a penguin to move.


See previous statement.


----------



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

im not really sure of the name, some people here say boardwalking, might be correct.
anyway, its not really that hard, ofcourse its a bit trickier doing it backwards, but it just takes a lil practice. just try to shift your weight from tail to nose on flat ground. try jumping from your tail to your nose, and if u can do this try almost like running while hopping from nose-tail. when u can do this pretty well, you can try doing the same backwards. then take it to a slope with a lil downhill and just practice it. shouldnt take too long to master it 
hope it made sense ^^,


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I've only done it on flats and easy runs, but it's kinda cool to say, "Hey, have you ever seen anyone _run_ on a snowboard?" People are all WTF until you show them. It's not a hard thing to do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

1337 ride said:


> im not really sure of the name, some people here say boardwalking, might be correct.
> anyway, its not really that hard, ofcourse its a bit trickier doing it backwards, but it just takes a lil practice. just try to shift your weight from tail to nose on flat ground. try jumping from your tail to your nose, and if u can do this try almost like running while hopping from nose-tail. when u can do this pretty well, you can try doing the same backwards. then take it to a slope with a lil downhill and just practice it. shouldnt take too long to master it
> hope it made sense ^^,


Yeah that makes a little sense...won't really know the mechanics until I try I guess.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Some of the Korean and Japanese boarders I know call it "Moonwalking" since its backwards and the motion is on your toes. 1337 is right. Basically its the same mechanics as boardwalking, but done backward so its a blind manouveur (so you use the same instinct like riding it out blind when you land a back 180 for example).

Initially you will be taking baby steps and it looks retarded when practising but once you get used to it and take bigger steps, it will start looking rad. Some tips that are going around for doing this with style include a) the initial "nollie back one shifty" movement to begin your "moonwalking" will benefit from a bigger initial nollie to set-it up because it is a momentum movement in a way, and a small start means smaller consequent "strides" made by the board & b) commitment in alternating popping off the nose and tail whilst going down hill because if u dont gain sufficient air, it looks like a toe side falling leaf down hill with poor stability (not good).


----------

